# Al Rayana feedback



## benkr

Hi everyone. We are planning to move to AD next month and have liked Al Rayana community feel plus its the best value per sqr ft that we get. I want to know if someone is living there and can give some feedback about the construction of the aprtments or any problems that we should consider a part from it being far. 

Another thing that bothers us is the news of a compound crash in Al Rayana in late 2012. I dont know if it bothers anyone else as well.


----------



## busybee2

yes the cars did fall down in the parking area..... build quality here!!!! why is it far...!!! eventually if will be close to the main cbd when they build in between kca and kcb.


----------



## AlexDhabi

It's currently good value because of the reputation after the car park/courtyard collapsed. 
The times when everyone's commute in Abu Dhabi took 10 minutes have gone, but still it is not long by what people do elsewhere (London, New York, even Dubai). A car is needed to live there whereas if you live and work on AD island you can make do with taxis and buses if necessary.


----------



## busybee2

AlexDhabi said:


> It's currently good value because of the reputation after the car park/courtyard collapsed.
> The times when everyone's commute in Abu Dhabi took 10 minutes have gone, but still it is not long by what people do elsewhere (London, New York, even Dubai). A car is needed to live there whereas if you live and work on AD island you can make do with taxis and buses if necessary.


u technically dont need a car for there as there are buses that go to kca now, but of course they do take a very long time to go into town, and they may of course not be direct to where you need to go.


----------



## Tygercraig88

*Just moved in!*

Hi There! Literally just moved in to Al Ray Yana. The apartments aren't bad. A bit of shoddy workmanship but the apartments themselves are not bad at all! Community is very child orientated and unfortunately there isn't a shop for miles! However Taxi's cost little to nothing and are slowly getting used to going there. If you like go-kartin, Shooting, Wakeboarding or equestrian sports Al Forsan is literally round the corner and the nearest shop is at Etihad plaza. 10minute taxi ride. The best thing about it is the Pool and gym which is incredibly good and currently very quiet! It has tennis courts and squash courts too with Jacuzzi, sauna and steam rooms! Quite honestly I can't fault it at all. Worthwhile having a car, but not neccessary to start with! If you want any further advice let me know!


----------



## busybee2

Tygercraig88 said:


> Hi There! Literally just moved in to Al Ray Yana. The apartments aren't bad. A bit of shoddy workmanship but the apartments themselves are not bad at all! Community is very child orientated and unfortunately there isn't a shop for miles! However Taxi's cost little to nothing and are slowly getting used to going there. If you like go-kartin, Shooting, Wakeboarding or equestrian sports Al Forsan is literally round the corner and the nearest shop is at Etihad plaza. 10minute taxi ride. The best thing about it is the Pool and gym which is incredibly good and currently very quiet! It has tennis courts and squash courts too with Jacuzzi, sauna and steam rooms! Quite honestly I can't fault it at all. Worthwhile having a car, but not neccessary to start with! If you want any further advice let me know!


there are shops closer than etihad plaza, there is actually one just across the road at the mosque or you go to the pink shops or geant they are 5 mins closer than driving all the way down to etihad plaza. buses go from the main road outside.


----------



## thereds

Tygercraig88 said:


> Hi There! Literally just moved in to Al Ray Yana. The apartments aren't bad. A bit of shoddy workmanship but the apartments themselves are not bad at all! Community is very child orientated and unfortunately there isn't a shop for miles! However Taxi's cost little to nothing and are slowly getting used to going there. If you like go-kartin, Shooting, Wakeboarding or equestrian sports Al Forsan is literally round the corner and the nearest shop is at Etihad plaza. 10minute taxi ride. The best thing about it is the Pool and gym which is incredibly good and currently very quiet! It has tennis courts and squash courts too with Jacuzzi, sauna and steam rooms! Quite honestly I can't fault it at all. Worthwhile having a car, but not neccessary to start with! If you want any further advice let me know!


Tygercraig88, are pets allowed at Al Rayyana. I'm getting conflicting information on the phone and on the internet, so perhaps you can settle this for me?


----------



## rednelly84

thereds said:


> Tygercraig88, are pets allowed at Al Rayyana. I'm getting conflicting information on the phone and on the internet, so perhaps you can settle this for me?


No is the short answer. But I have friends with cats living there and another friend who has a small dog and no-one has challenged her about it.


----------



## driftingaway

Yep, I know of teachers who have just moved there with cats (as it's an Aldar development many of the Aldar teachers get free apartments there).

We drove out there to take a look as we're flat hunting, but it's far too far from downtown for us.


----------



## ajc123

hello 

We are moving to AD in August (Family of four), working for Aldar academies. We are hoping to get a place at Al Rayyana. Do you know any teachers living there ? We would like to know if Aldar put most of their employees in this community. Thanks in advance...


----------



## rednelly84

Hi ajc123,

Aldar will likely give you family accommodation in Al Reef or you can take their family allowance which is 120k per year. There are some families living in Al Rayyana but they are existing teachers who have been with the company for more than 2 years.


----------



## ajc123

thanks for the heads up - can I ask ,do you know the type of accommodation in Al reef ? sorry for all the questions but we just want to find out as much as possible.


----------



## rednelly84

Most probably a two bed apartment or like I say, you could opt to take the allowance and find your own. Taking the allowance has its own issues however as rent prices are somewhat inflated at the moment so it'll be tricky securing a new build for that price but if you're willing to sacrafice sea views, gym and pool facilities, there are plenty options on the main island and in Khalifa City A/B. Also factor in which school you'll be working at. If you're working at Al Yasmina then Al Reef is ideal but any of the others which are all on the main island then the 30/40 minute commute there and back each day might be a non starter.


----------



## Tropicana

Does anyone know whether there are any shops near Al Rayyana yet?


----------



## alaam74

*Maintenance inside the apartments*

Hi Everyone,

May I ask how the maintenance is at Al Rayyana? we are considering moving to there soon but have heard that the maintenance inside the apartments are the tenant's responsibilities meaning issues with A/C and/or plumping and stuff .

Can people living there comment on the above please?

Thank you,


----------



## itsmejake

Does ALDAR put most of its teachers in Al Rayanna? What about Bateen teachers? I would be grateful for any ideas where they might put a married couple? Do they have any teachers housed downtown Abu Dhabi? And how can I go about securing it as the HR don't respond particularly quick.

Thanks a mill for your feedback!


----------

